# Any Grapette Collectors?



## slick4591 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi! My wife and I have been secret Grapette collectors for about 15 years now. I say secret because we haven't joined any clubs or attended any conventions, just quietly collected all this time.

 About eleven years back I bought a Slick-Eared Elephant and have kept it tucked away. I know most of the Grapette collector bottles and products are not bringing what they did a few years back, but I'm wondering about this elephant. I never see them selling on eBay, or anywhere else for that matter. It was valued at $500.00 back then, so I'm wondering about now.

 Anyone know its current value? I'm also wondering how many are accounted for. I've had a few antique dealers tell me only 35 to 40 exist today, but they were only going on hearsay. Anyone here know?

 Thanks


----------



## cpackjr (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is some info from a website:  http://www.nwmangum.com/Grapette/Elephant-2.html

Grapette Syrup Container Slick-Eared Elephant Bank
 This is the holy grail of Grapette banks -- the "slick-eared" or "smooth-eared" or "stippled" elephant.  It was the successor to the ill-fated kitten bank.

 Introduced in 1950, the elephant bank was made of much thinner glass than the kitten bank. The result was that the bottles were very easily broken, making a sticky mess on grocers' shelves. Thus, very few of these bottles were actually produced, making them a very valuable collector's item today.

 This bank should not be confused with the ordinary elephant bank.  The slick-eared elephant is worth many, many times more than the ordinary elephant.

 http://www.nwmangum.com/Grapette/images/Elephant-2.jpg

 I have found the slick eared elephant for $600+  and the regular one for $5 on various auctions


----------



## slick4591 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! I have done my homework on the bottle and know its history. I'm looking for value and numbers at this point. Any help along those lines would be most appreciated. 

 I posted on top of your edit. Thank you.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not a Grapette collector; however, I am a collector of Tip bottles which was the local competitor of Grapette.


----------



## slick4591 (Mar 17, 2009)

First I've heard of Tip. Being a competitor of Grapette I'll be looking into those.

*cpackjr, *are these online auctions going on now? If so, would you mind pointing them out for me?


----------



## cpackjr (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is one showing the regular bottle for $15 and the slick eared at $ 500

http://www.arkansassuperads.com/collectibles_Classifieds/C516A435P1/Grapette_Syrup_Bottles.aspx

 If I can find the othe rone I saw yeasterday, I'll post it later


----------



## slick4591 (Mar 17, 2009)

Only $500.00? I guess the value dropped without the label. Thanks for pointing the way. I wonder what the $600.00 one looks like? Anyway, I appreciate the information.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 17, 2009)

This is the Tip bottle that actually resembles the Grapette bottle. 







 Check out the Marion, VA section of my site, link in the signature of this post, for more pictures and info on the Tip Corporation.


----------



## slick4591 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty cool stuff on your site. Thanks for showing me. The Tip bottle is really a lot like the Grapette. I have several of Grapette 6 oz that are full and unopened.


----------



## Sleuth651 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Information Please...*

I have a Grapette Kitty Cat bank bottle with the slotted lid that has been in my family as long as I can remember. That's a long time since I'm 64 years old. My dad used it as a bank. It is all clear glass but has pink coloring the eyes, eyelashes, nose, mouth and collar. The pink has always been there and appears permanent. Can anyone tell me if Grapette had any of the bottles with the pink on them?


----------

